# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  The Infamous FF Plant Struggle: MOSS

## TeenyToad

Hi all!

Like so many of us, I am struggling with my moss. I ordered Josh's Frog's sheet moss, & though many claim that it "greens up" rather quickly, mine fails to do so. Now, I understand, from reading threads on here, that the moss tends to go through a "browning" period while adjusting to it's new environment. So, perhaps, mine is just going through this. If so, I'm totally fine with being patient. I just want to be sure that I am treating the moss the best way possible that will eventually lead to some lush, green goods. I will say, though, that it has only been three weeks, so I'm probably jumping the gun a bit--but like I said, I just want to be sure! 

Lighting: Exo Terra Repti Glo 2.0 Full Spectrum
Color Temp: 6700 k 
Misting: Daily, with distilled water.

The moss is always moist, but not soggy (except for one area. 
 

I do see one spore (not sure if that's what they're called) so hopefully that means it's doing well. 



On the bottom, you can see that the moss is a darker brown than in other areas. That area, for some reason, is ALWAYS soggy, I never even water it. It seems to be the most common place my little guys get in and out of the water. I'm actually wondering if I should just put some sort of aquatic moss there, since it's always saturated. You can actually see that it's puddled. 

Anyway, I'd love to hear your guys' thoughts on this! 

Thanks [emoji4]



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bill

Go with aquatic moss at the bottom. Otherwise, the moss looks like it's going through a die off cycle. Be patient. It may make a return. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

TeenyToad

----------


## Amy

I've bought josh's frogs sheet moss on 3 different occasions now.  It looks pretty green initially, when I soak it and put it in the tank.  Eventually, it all turns brown, I've not had it grow once at all.  The first couple of times, I thought it was me.  I've had it in 5 different tanks though, all with proper LED lighting, and it has never grown for me.  I've given up, I replaced it with aquatic moss in my dart tank last time, and it is growing great.  For the tree frogs, I'll go a different route next time.

----------


## TeenyToad

> I've bought josh's frogs sheet moss on 3 different occasions now.  It looks pretty green initially, when I soak it and put it in the tank.  Eventually, it all turns brown, I've not had it grow once at all.  The first couple of times, I thought it was me.  I've had it in 5 different tanks though, all with proper LED lighting, and it has never grown for me.  I've given up, I replaced it with aquatic moss in my dart tank last time, and it is growing great.  For the tree frogs, I'll go a different route next time.


You used aquatic moss in the land portion successfully? Which type? [emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Amy

I used java moss in the dart tank, I have no water feature in there, so it is always growing on land.  I make sure to mist it decently once or twice a day.

----------

TeenyToad

----------


## bill

You can grow most aquatic mosses marginally, or, if you so choose, you could also grow live sphagnum there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

TeenyToad

----------


## TeenyToad

> Go with aquatic moss at the bottom. Otherwise, the moss looks like it's going through a die off cycle. Be patient. It may make a return. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, will do! What type of aquatic moss do you recommend? [emoji4]

----------


## TeenyToad

Awesome! I'll try out the Java moss. Thanks guys! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## TeenyToad

Hey guys! So I decided on the Java moss, & I'm having trouble finding a place that offers a decent amount. I've checked aquarium websites, and vivarium websites, & most (strangely) don't seem to offer it. I checked eBay & all I could find was a couple small clumps for about $14. For the amount I'm looking to get, that's a little ridiculous. I was hoping someone could point me in the direction of a great place to buy a decent amount, or possibly a member on here that has some for sale. 

Thanks guys! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bill

Most people sell mosses by the golf ball size, because you don't really need that much to start with. You can string it out and stretch it to cover a fairly large area. You can even chop or blend it up with some water and paint the bits on and you'll get decent coverage. 

I may have some in one of my aquatics tanks I can send. How much do you need??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## TeenyToad

> Most people sell mosses by the golf ball size, because you don't really need that much to start with. You can string it out and stretch it to cover a fairly large area. You can even chop or blend it up with some water and paint the bits on and you'll get decent coverage. 
> 
> I may have some in one of my aquatics tanks I can send. How much do you need??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, wow, I had no idea you needed such a small amount. I'll take some measurements when I get off of work to get a number on how much coverage I'm looking for, & then perhaps you can help me out with seeing if a small clump will be sufficient. Thanks Bill! [emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bill

Anytime  :Smile:  try to let me know by the end of the weekend. I am shipping some plants on Monday and I hate going to the post office more times than necessary lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## TeenyToad

> Anytime  try to let me know by the end of the weekend. I am shipping some plants on Monday and I hate going to the post office more times than necessary lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Totally understand, I'll let you know later on in the afternoon! [emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Vivariums In The Mist

If you plant the java moss too thick you may smother it. Spreading it thin is the way to go. Won't look like much at the beginning, but give it time to adapt and grow and you won't be disappointed. Had a bunch but sold recently.

----------


## TeenyToad

> If you plant the java moss too thick you may smother it. Spreading it thin is the way to go. Won't look like much at the beginning, but give it time to adapt and grow and you won't be disappointed. Had a bunch but sold recently.


Thanks for the tip! Do you recommend just planting it on coco fiber, sphagnum, etc.? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## TeenyToad

> Oh, wow, I had no idea you needed such a small amount. I'll take some measurements when I get off of work to get a number on how much coverage I'm looking for, & then perhaps you can help me out with seeing if a small clump will be sufficient. Thanks Bill! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So I had some trouble trying to figure out measurements, because I'd want to cover my land portion & some stones, but I'm thinking maybe two golf ball sizes. But, again, I'm inexperienced with this type of moss so I still have no idea on how much is sufficient. Any amount you have available, I'd love to take off your hands! PM me a price & we'll work out the details! [emoji4] 

Also, I tried to research on applying it terrestrially & had no luck. Would I just place it on coco fiber & keep it wet? 

Thanks, as usual, for all your help Bill, you're the best! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Vivariums In The Mist

Needs to be kept damp, so regular misting is important. Yes you can put on sphagnum moss,will help to keep it damp. You may find your vivarium has naturally more damp areas, where you can place moss. Java Moss is fairly easy to grow as long as you keep it damp. 
Once it takes it will be a little more forgiving.


> Thanks for the tip! Do you recommend just planting it on coco fiber, sphagnum, etc.? 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

TeenyToad

----------

